# After losing fat dog we will defiantly never going to get another dog!



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

So meet Jess our new cocker who will be ready in 4 weeks time:grin2:..








she is the one at the top of the picture:wink2:...

ray.


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Yes, we said that after Bramble. Beano is flat out on the floor after 2 hours on the South Downs. Off to France tomorrow, got 10 days fishing sorted. Only cost me a trip to a spa for Mrs Adonisito !:laugh:


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

She looks lovely Ray, hope you have the energy to keep up lol

Sue


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We all say that 

Each one is so special

And add so much

We have shadow the hound from hell

But Winston , we babysit 

A long leggedly beasty

Rhodesian ridge cross , 5 months

He's cute
They all are
Aldra


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

YAY! Yer great big softie! We have said "no more" after each dog crossed the rainbow bridge. Maisie, our manic Chocolate Labrador, is our 6th dog so far.

Colin


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Hey
We could have the MHF hound fom hell

And your maniac dog

And any other maniac dogs around

Aldra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Ok Ray

I'll baby sit him

Sandra


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

We have been "downsizing" the number of recued dogs we travel with and had got it down to one but just took in a two year old Whippet so back up to two....here we go again. :frown2::grin2:


----------



## Baron1 (Mar 9, 2011)

How long since you had a puppy Ray? We'd forgotten how hard they were after losing Baron and waiting a year before we got Wilf our Cockapoo. He was a little nightmare and we thought we wouldn't be able to cope, now he's settled in, after 6 months, and he's the light of our lives and we wouldn't be without him.
The first couple of months are the hardest but he will soon steal your hearts.
Mel.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Lovely little dog Ray,prepare yourself for some chewed up slippers :grin2:
We expect some pics on the pups progress(or otherwise)as well.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Well done, Ray and Sandra. She will bring much additional joy to your lives and travels. Can't wait to see more pics of her when you get her home.

Your carpets are rubbish anyway, aren't they?!:surprise:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

tugboat said:


> Well done, Ray and Sandra. She will bring much additional joy to your lives and travels. Can't wait to see more pics of her when you get her home.
> 
> *Your carpets are rubbish anyway,* aren't they?!:surprise:


You could always lend Ray some of your Gaffer tape! :wink2:

Great stuff Ray. How do you choose though from a Dog Pie like that? I would have had to have them all.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Baron1 said:


> How long since you had a puppy Ray? We'd forgotten how hard they were after losing Baron and waiting a year before we got Wilf our Cockapoo. He was a little nightmare and we thought we wouldn't be able to cope, now he's settled in, after 6 months, and he's the light of our lives and we wouldn't be without him.
> The first couple of months are the hardest but he will soon steal your hearts.
> Mel.


All our dogs we have had from puppies, we are already gathering newspapers to put down on the cushion floor in the kitchen area, just need to make a coral to keep her in that part....

We will cope and as far as chewing things, nailing their feet to the floor always keeps them away from anything expensive0.. One thing now against all the other dogs is we will be with it 24/7 so can keep an eye on her.

ray.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

wakk44 said:


> Lovely little dog Ray,prepare yourself for some chewed up slippers :grin2:
> We expect some pics on the pups progress(or otherwise)as well.


Hi Steve.

Gone for a bitch again, couldn't cope with all the pissing on every lamp post after looking after your Ky in Spain:grin2:.... Your dog not me!..

ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Yay!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

It will be well 

Winston has stopped weeing every where
The new "thing" is to ignore accidents and praise success

I lasted a day

Then told him in no uncertain terms

I am not happy with this:surprise:

There is a garden out there, so use it

Gosh but he is such a love
Definately smitten 

NOW can I exchange the hound from hell
He is after all
Rock van Gold, Midnight Ebony alias Shadow
Someone must want him
Aldra


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Not sure about this green plastic netting as a corral fencing Ray.

Enjoy your pup. :grin2:

Terry


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Well we brought Jess home yesterday from Liverpool via quite a few friends houses on the way, she enjoyed the experience so much she decided she would get us up at 4.45am so we could do it again:frown2:..

She is now charging round trying to find stuff to get up to, she has taken quite a shine to my old rubber Croks, they seem nice to chew on, everything will have to be taken from low level so she can't get at stuff , She seems to be settling in quickly and is on a crusade to train us to give her 100% attention for about an hour of full on play, then we have to cuddle her to sleep for an hour till it all starts again0...

She has a collar on for the first time and she can't understand what it is that is annoying the hell out of her, so she is scratching her neck all the time, will try her on a lead later that should be fun!.. Will call the vet today for her jabs, that will get my own back for getting me up in the middle of the night.:grin2:....

I will post some pictures later.

ray.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

A couple of pics...


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Horrible animal, take it back, then tell me where you took it and I'll go get it.

Cute as the cutest cute thing.

Shucks, gone all mushy now.

.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Lovely looking pup, Ray, but I don't think much of that floral blouse you're wearing.>


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Jess is now a firm part of the family, her favorite things are beating up her big stuffed Dalmatian dog, biting your toes, and sleeping..



















Then it always ends up like this









ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

So

She's wormed her way in

Suckers

Aldra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Cool Dog! Could be a Fruitcake!


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

So cute!


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

I want to see pictures of your shredded toes please.


Gorgeous looking pup.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

tugboat said:


> I want to see pictures of your shredded toes please.
> 
> Gorgeous looking pup.[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## Roverdave (Jul 19, 2013)

Aw, she's gorgeous!!! Gone all mushy now.

Like you, after Milo died in January we couldn't face another. Tomorrow we are going to look at a blue roan cocker spaniel, six weeks old. Empty house, empty van, empty heart - enough!!!

Do post some more pics as she grows.
Cheers
Lesley


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

My son has just got an Alsation pup







Yesterday..

ray.


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Jeezo guys this is not fair.
This week we lost our Tara, 17 months after losing her sister Jude. Two boxers. But then they lived a good life - 11 and 12 so for boxers that's a pretty good innings. That said we are missing them terribly.
All the best with the new pups - just can't face the thought of losing another.
Keep the faith 

PS Tara is the one on the left and Jude on the right of the avatar


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Sorry for your loss, Jamsie, I know how tough it is.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Jamsieboy said:


> Jeezo guys this is not fair.
> This week we lost our Tara, 17 months after losing her sister Jude. Two boxers. But then they lived a good life - 11 and 12 so for boxers that's a pretty good innings. That said we are missing them terribly.
> All the best with the new pups - just can't face the thought of losing another.
> Keep the faith
> ...


Soon you will remember only the delight they brought you, the legacy they left with you

And you will live up to that legacy, and you will no doubt open your heart to another in memory of those two who gave so much

So it has been for most of us through the years

Aldra


----------

